# Yamaha LL6 projection



## andantino (Jan 31, 2013)

Anyone here own an LL6. I am considering purchasing one, but I can't find any in stock anywhere in my area. It may be a while before I can try one out. I am wondering if this guitar projects well. I like a guitar with good volume.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't own an LL6 but I do own an LL16. Though I did try a nice few LL6s before I settled on spending more money on the all solid wood 16 model. In the end I found the LL6 to basically be on par if not a little bit better than my Yamaha FG750S in the volume department, the tone was a little warmer with the LL6. So volume wise expect it to be on par with the nice FG models. But if you're looking at buying a new LL6 why not check your local classifieds for used LL16's, you'll easily get one for less than the cost of a new LL6.


----------

